# Android Market & Amazon Market issue



## GoldenCyn (Jun 27, 2011)

I got a couple of apps for free when they were the free app of the day on the Amazon Appstore and shared the app with my wife because she missed the opportunity to get it free that day.

Problem is that the Android Market is running a promotion on some apps for only 10¢ and now she wants to buy the App since she can't update it and depend on me to give her updates. The issue is that the Android Market lists the app as purchased (even after she uninstalled it and cleared the markets data and cache) and won't let her purchase the app for real.

Any help?

Sent from my Motorola Skytel


----------



## 1quickshortbus (Oct 3, 2011)

This is a known issue, I just had my wife purchase the apps I wanted under her Google account and will wait till the 10 days is up and then add her account as a secondary on my phone to download the apps to my phone in case there are any others I want. For you I would suggest just creating a new account to use for app purchases.

For reference: http://www.androidcentral.com/multiple-app-markets-crossing-streams-causing-problems-some


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

Is she rooted? Off the top of my head I think maybe you could use Titanium Backup to break the market link, or Rom Toolbox may also have a tool like that.

Have you already looked on her market account via pc to see if there is an option to break it that way? Just checked, I don't see one...

Sorry, that's all I can think of... via the pc market you can report a problem with an app, though.


----------



## GoldenCyn (Jun 27, 2011)

detaching from market via titanium backup doesn't work. Thanks for the info guys, maybe i'll just add my account to her phone.


----------



## 1quickshortbus (Oct 3, 2011)

GoldenCyn said:


> detaching from market via titanium backup doesn't work. Thanks for the info guys, maybe i'll just add my account to her phone.


I have my account on my wife's phone and will do the same on my phone with her account after the promotion.


----------



## davekoni (Oct 21, 2011)

Ran to a similar problem. I got Swiftkey X for free from somewhere and then wanted to buy it on Marketplace (before the $.10 deal). The only solution I found was to flash back to the stock rom, load the marketplace and buy the app. Then flash back to what I am running now (CM7). This solution worked for me. Of course Amazon still wants to update Swiftkey for me, so now I have to figure out how to detach an app from the amazon marketplace.

Good luck


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

davekoni said:


> Ran to a similar problem. I got Swiftkey X for free from somewhere and then wanted to buy it on Marketplace (before the $.10 deal). The only solution I found was to flash back to the stock rom, load the marketplace and buy the app. Then flash back to what I am running now (CM7). This solution worked for me. Of course Amazon still wants to update Swiftkey for me, so now I have to figure out how to detach an app from the amazon marketplace.
> 
> Good luck


The Amazon market has gotten really, really crappy since the new update. It's to the point where I'm thinking about just finding the apks of the apps I've bought on there online and getting rid of the appstore (I don't think it's technically piracy, if I've bought them right?)
I hate that they send notifications to my status bar, and I hate that it gets stuck there with no way to get rid of them.


----------



## SDC_Bolts (Jul 11, 2011)

tekhna said:


> The Amazon market has gotten really, really crappy since the new update. It's to the point where I'm thinking about just finding the apks of the apps I've bought on there online and getting rid of the appstore (I don't think it's technically piracy, if I've bought them right?)
> I hate that they send notifications to my status bar, and I hate that it gets stuck there with no way to get rid of them.


I second that, Amazon for all the good intentions of free app a day, is a pos application itself. Amazon picks up on my market install of swift key, won't leave it alone, very annoying.


----------



## GoldenCyn (Jun 27, 2011)

those apps you get from amazon wont work unless the amazon app store is installed.


----------

